# Where to get Marine Plywood?



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

Any one know of a place that sells CCA treated Marine grade plywood in NE Ohio? I'm in Ashtabula County

I need 6 - 4x8" sheets of 3/4" 7 ply. for pontoon boat decking.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Bigjoe (Aug 13, 2011)

Try calling Cleveland Plywood, 5900 Harvard Ave, Cleveland, OH 44105 

(216) 641-6600


----------



## MRJ (May 9, 2014)

I did a pontoon deck a couple years ago and just used regular 3/4" treated plywood. From what I had read during my search at the time I understood the only difference with marine plywood is its clear of knots. Since the pontoon dech will get carpet I saw no need to spend the high dollar for marine grade. The deck seems fine to me.


----------



## Ripley (May 10, 2010)

Exterior grade plywood will work, it has same glueing just like marine, just not pretty. However, rettey pontoons has something that would work and you never have to .do it again.

www.rettey.com


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

I had to special order it from menards and it took 2 weeks to get it in when I redid my boat floor.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

exterior grade plywood is just as good as marine grade it just has knots. but if your planning to put carpet on it no one will know. and you need to coat both with polyurethane or some other type of good sealer if you want it to last many yrs.
sherman


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

When I was putting a new transom in I spent the extra and got marine. I was told by a older marina mech that there were chemicals in exterior that would damage aluminum. I don't know if it's true but really like marine plywood.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MIKIE (Sep 14, 2004)

There are no voids in between the plys for water to collect. That's why the extra cost. It is not the knots on the outside that are showing that makes the difference. Mike


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

quackpot said:


> When I was putting a new transom in I spent the extra and got marine. I was told by a older marina mech that there were chemicals in exterior that would damage aluminum. I don't know if it's true but really like marine plywood.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


No...treated wood won't damage aluminum. I used a piece of treated 2x6 to rebuild a transom years ago on a small aluminum boat. It had no negative effect on the aluminum for the few years I owned it.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Do as you wish... but different things have different purposes... http://www.sportinglife360.com/inde...ine-grade-and-pressure-treated-plywood-50426/

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have priced it in past. If you were in the Toledo area I would tell you to go to Toledo Plywood. They are about .40 percent of what menards charges. Plus they have it in stock unlike menards which special orders it.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

At that price if he is getting 8 sheets it would be worth it to drive there. Jump on the turnpike.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

When I buy aluminum trim coil it says on the box do not use over treated wood. That being said, you could use a rubber roof membrane between the points of contact. You can buy it at a roofing supply store in 10' and 20' widths in any length for cheap


----------



## gutthooked (Jul 24, 2011)

I bought some here a few years ago. Drove up and picked it up. They also carry a few types and other marine type wood.


http://marine-plywood.us/index.htm


----------

